# Taking food into France and Spain



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good evening,
Has anybody got the latest news regarding carrying food into France and Spain, in view of the UK animal movement restrictions? Do the border authorities bother asking about food imports or searching vehicles?
Brian


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi my Friend has just gone over to France and had checked to see if there were restrictions in place, there were but I asked had anyone come on board to check and she said 'no' odd hey............no one even asked apparently.

Best to ring DEFRA and see how things stand but as far as I am aware no meat, no dairy products etc etc


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

statenisland said:


> Good evening,
> Has anybody got the latest news regarding carrying food into France and Spain, in view of the UK animal movement restrictions? Do the border authorities bother asking about food imports or searching vehicles?
> Brian


Brian,

This is the latest from the DEFRA web site

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/diseases/fmd/food-meat/export.htm#6

We sail from Hull to Rotterdam on the 24th November and I'm hoping the restrictions will be lifted by then.

Don


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Sailed back from Calais 2 days ago. No mention of food restrictions. A week ago I was in Spain (sunny Benidorm) and again there was no mention of restrictions as we crossed into France.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this is typical, no one takes note of these rules except us Brits.am sure that the EU makes up rules just to see who will ignore them and how far they can push us.French have the right idea have rules and ignore them until it is useful to use them.

cabby


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi We travelled over to France at the end of August and the ban had been lifted then, are you saying it has been imposed again since ?
Cheers Sid


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good evening Sid,
I spoke to DEFRA today and they confirmed there are still restrictions in force.
The person I spoke to thought it was possible they would be lifted by the end of the month.
It's probably like Cabby said - only the Brits take any notice of the regs.
Brian


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

We sailed back from Calais yesterday and although there are big notices about bringing poultry and eggs back into Britain ( Re Bird flu) no-one checked on that over here either. When we sailed into Calais 4 weeks ago the ban was in place due to the foot and mouth outbreak and nothing was checked we were not even asked if we had meat products with us. Its all very misleading I think but it certainly stopped us taking anything that might be classed as meat products out of the country!

Lindy Bell


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

When we travelled to Dublin on the ferry, we were told to put any dairy or meat products in the bin before boarding. Fortunately we were early, so it was cheese and ham sarnies all round, washed down by milkshakes.
Before leaving the port at Dublin we were asked if we had any dairy or meat products, they took our word that we hadn't, sprayed the bottom of the van, and waved us out.
This was in August 2007.


----------

